

Real-Time Device Communication (For the Internet of Things) Part 1 - azdle
http://exosite.com/real-time-device-communication-part-1/

======
azdle
Author here. Questions and feedback very welcome. This is my first real blog
post so I'm quite curious if people like the format of this, if there are any
big problems that stand out, or if the people here are actually even generally
interested in the content.

